# urgent help need please



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 
i am jadwiga barczuk 
i`m looking for flat/room/accomodation for rent in regensburg
if someone know anywhere let me know please
it is emergency


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you need a place quickly and don't mind sharing, I would try some of the sites like 
WGs Regensburg : WG Zimmer Angebote in Regensburg
or
Wohnen auf Zeit Regensburg (Kreis): Wohnen auf Zeit in Regensburg (Kreis) bei Immobilien Scout24


----------

